# 2004 Filipino Martial Arts Expo



## John J (Feb 17, 2004)

Dear FMA Enthusiasts:

I am posting this for our friend & event promoter.

Punong Guro Myrlino P. Hufana proudly presents: 
World Filipino Martial Arts 
Expo & Laban Laro 2004 
Kapisanan at Samahan ng mga Mandirigma
Gathering of the Philippine Martial Arts Warriors 

The Most Anticipated FMA Event of 2004 is Coming! 

October 1st-3rd 2004

THE PALMS CASINO RESORT
4321 Flamingo Road
Las Vegas, Nevada 89103 USA

Visit www.arnisador.com for more details on the daily activities,  featured and guest instructors. 

Yours in the Arts,

John J     
BAKBAKAN International


----------



## John J (Feb 18, 2004)

Here is a compiled list of instructors thus far:

*Balintawak Arnis Escrima Cuentada System - Charlotte, NC*
Grandmaster Bobby Taboada & Maestro Jorge V. Penafiel
*Estalilla Kabaroan Eskrima- Fresno, CA*
Grandmaster Ramiro Estalilla Jr
*Senkotiros, Pallen's Martial Arts Association - San Leandro, CA*
Professor Max M. Pallen
*Manaois Systems International - Los Angeles, CA*
Grandmaster Conrad Manaois & Guro Ariel F. Mosses
*Sinkatan-Arnis Estrella - Ft. St. John, BC Canada*
Ama Maestro Bernardo Fabia Salinas
*Hufana Traditional Arnis International - Bellevue, WA*
Punong Guro Myrlino P. Hufana
*Lema Scientific Kali Arnis System - Bothell, WA*
Maestro Elmer Ybanez
*Kapisanang Mandirigma, Lameco SOG - Los Angeles, CA*
Guro Dino Flores & Guro Hospecio Balani Jr
*International Martial Arts and Boxing Academy - Seattle, WA*
Guro Pedro Israel
*Comjuka-Kali Systems - El Paso, TX*
Tuhon Gaudiosa Ruby & Punong Guro Gary Ruby
*Pambuan Arnis Tulisan Caballero - Ocoee, FL*
Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan
*Modern Arnis - Manila, Philippines*
Senior Master Roland Dantes
*Bakbakan, Kalis Ilustrisimo & Yaw-Yan - Lodi, NJ & Manila, Philippines*
Master Reynaldo S. Galang, Master Christopher Ricketts, Master Epifanio "Yuli" Romo Jr., Senior Ismael "Boy" Garcia & Guro John Jacobo
*Arnis De Mano - San Diego, CA*
Master Narrie Babao
*Ocho Kantos Kali - Las Vegas, NV*
Punong Guro Tito Jon Cuenca
*Balintawak & Doce Pares - Las Vegas, NV*
Master Ed Goco Galang

The goals of this event is to inspire cultural involvement & awareness, foster camaraderie within FMA Community and offer a venue for contemporary instructors to showcase their knowledge & skills.

Yours in the Arts,

John J




-


----------



## Black Grass (Feb 18, 2004)

The Bakbakan line up is worth it alone. Hope I can make it. Maybe the fiance and I can just get hitched at the elvis chapel!

But I'm thinking probably not.

Vince
aka Black Grass


----------



## OULobo (Feb 18, 2004)

Wow! This sounds like just the excuse I was looking for to get out to Vegas. Do you have any idea of a teaching schedule, cost any other info?


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 18, 2004)

What is the admission charge advance pay and door pay? 

Paul M.

Will there be recommendations for hotels and so on.


----------



## John J (Feb 18, 2004)

OULobo/Paul, 

Most of the details can be found at the link provided. There are a few packages available. However, for $275 (before 3/31), you will get in to all the seminars for both days (that is at least 15-20 hrs. worth of material), the dinner banquets in the evening, a spectator pass and lunch for Sunday's tournament. 

Obviously, airfare, lodging and gambling money (if that's for you) is your responsibility not to mention all the misc. products that will be available.

Hope to see you there!

Yours in the Arts,

John J


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 18, 2004)

This sounds pretty cool. Someday I'd like to do a martial arts event in vegas, and then hit the town. It just doesn't seem like its in the cards this year with my wedding in all....wait a minute...vegas....wedding....martial arts..... %think% 

Hmmm.... Naw, my fiancee' would KILL me!

maybe next time, though!    :asian:


----------



## Joe Eccleston (Feb 19, 2004)

Well, I guess this answers my first post...  

Consider my October 1, 2, and 3 weekend booked!!!!!

Will there be more *Balintawak* representatives present?

See you guys there.


----------



## John J (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi All,

Just some passing words on this past weekend. I am very fortunate and grateful to have had the opportunity to contribute to this event. The entire weekend was very friendly, ego free, open-minded and full of laughs. I met some very talented players from many styles who I now consider genuine friends. It was great to see the GM's/Masters sitting together laughing and fostering brotherhood. 

Friday & Saturday was devoted to seminars from 9-6. Each instructor or system/organization had an hour to teach. During the banquet dinners,  instructors and participants were treated to an array of demonstrations stemming from Arnis, Shaolin Kung-Fu and Kenpo Karate to Filipino traditional and folk dance. After dinner many of us got together for a few drinks and more laughs.   

There were a total of 65 fighters battle ready to compete in the Laban-Laro tournament Sunday. The rules were simple; WEKAF helmet, gloves, cup and padded stick. Participants were allowed to kick, punch, knee, takedown and submit their opponents (within 10 sec.s) or broken up in the 2 rounds of competition. The fights were fast and furious, some injuries were sustained due to the level of contact. It's nice to see the arts demonstrated in combat.   

I hope that other instructors and students alike will support this camaraderie. Next years event is tentatively scheduled for August and take place in Anaheim, CA.

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
School for the Warrior Arts & Combatives (SWACOM.com)
BAKBAKAN International (www.bakbakan.com)


----------



## Emptyglass (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello everyone:

Kumusta po kayo John? I hope you made it back home fine. It was great to meet you and the other Bakbakan masters and players.

I also attended this event and participated in the Laban Laro. Let me say that this was a fantastic time and that the opportunity to meet so many skilled and friendly practicioners of the FMA was more than worth the trip and cost of admission. There were many different styles in attendance and everyone was open-minded and willing to learn methods which might be new to them.

The Laban Laro was very intense and a great opportunity for us to apply techniques at full speed and power. I especially enjoyed this style of event (limited armor, full power striking, body contact).

Punong Guro Hufana ran a very well-organized event and personally I fully endorse and recommend attendance to the next event if you are interested in expanding your view of the Filipino Martial Arts and meeting other practicioners who are willing to be open-minded about each other's techniques.

Sincerely,

Rich Curren


----------



## John J (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey Rich,

Pleasure to meet you as well. BTW...thanks for handling the extra Killian's for me hehe   

I sent an e-mail to Guro Bobby about meeting up to train and the possibility of jointly promoting a tourney in Maryland. We are too close not to get together. Is he back???

The goals of the Expo is integral to promoting the Warrior Arts of the Philippines. I am hoping my friends from San Miguel Eskrima and DeCampo JDC-IO will join us next year. In the meantime, we need to encourage others to support the Brotherhood we saw in Vegas!

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
School for the Warrior Arts & Combatives (www.swacom.com)
BAKBAKAN International (www.bakbakan.com)

_"it's not the conditions in which you play, it's how you engage - keep it combat"    JGJ   _


----------



## K Williams (Oct 8, 2004)

Guro John,

Is there any possibility of this being on the East coast in the future? Atlantic City maybe?


----------



## John J (Oct 8, 2004)

Hello,

Since I am not the organizer, I am not in the position to say. However, I can certainly pass on this suggestion to PG Hufana. There are so many players on the East Coast, it would be ideal. Maybe it is something that can be coordinated by an East Coast Representative. 

BTW...how is Guro Doug?

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
School for the Warrior Arts & Combatives (www.swacom.com)
BAKBAKAN International (www.bakbakan.com)


----------



## Toasty (Oct 8, 2004)

So this is going to be a yearly event?  YAY!!
Unfortunately I had a prior commitment this year and was unable to attend.

sounds like there were Eskrimadors there than you could... shake a stick at?
{sorry, couldnt resist LOL}  

Was this by any chance filmed/videoed? And if so will it be realeased as possibly a highlight reel?

my best to you
Rob


----------



## K Williams (Oct 8, 2004)

Guro John,

Thanks for the reply. It would be cool to have an event like that on the East coast. Sifu(Guro Doug) is doing OK.

Kelvin


----------



## Emptyglass (Oct 11, 2004)

John:



			
				John J said:
			
		

> Hey Rich,
> 
> Pleasure to meet you as well. BTW...thanks for handling the extra Killian's for me hehe



No problem. I think everyone was taking a round at that point.



			
				John J said:
			
		

> I sent an e-mail to Guro Bobby about meeting up to train and the possibility of jointly promoting a tourney in Maryland. We are too close not to get together. Is he back???
> 
> The goals of the Expo is integral to promoting the Warrior Arts of the Philippines. I am hoping my friends from San Miguel Eskrima and DeCampo JDC-IO will join us next year. In the meantime, we need to encourage others to support the Brotherhood we saw in Vegas!



Yep. He's back. I'll remind him about it. I agree with what you said above and I hope we can continue to foster that spirit in the future.


Sincerely,

Rich Curren


----------



## Dieter (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi,

sounded like a good event.
Can someone who participated tell us, how many people attended the seminar?


Thaks


Dieter Knüttel


----------

